# Lelit Mara PL62 Leak



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

My PL62 is almost 3 years old now and has developed a leak at the top of the boiler. It's coming through the Anti Vac valve. I have replaced the 2 way solenoid as that was the original issue, but putting back together the valve is now leaking a lot.

any ideas on what's causing this, I have replaced the valve itself but it still persists.

kind Regards


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Could it be that for whichever reason the replaced solenoid is not functioning and the boiler is being constantly overfilled?

You need to describe when it leaks. A video would be great and help a lot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@maddernj when exactly does it leak?

Oops beaten to it....


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry the videos size is too large. It heats up from cold and as soon as the pressure builds it starts to spit and then come through the valve,

I can release the pressure through the group head and it'll stop.

Is it a knackered sensor that indicates how full the boiler is ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@maddernj - upload via u tube or other service.



maddernj said:


> I can release the pressure through the group head and it'll stop.


 You mean you lift the lever and it stops? Now that doesn't make much sense. I shall leave it to Dave!


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes exactly that, if I lift the leaver it releases the pressure from the boiler and the water stops coming through the valve. As soon as it close the lever the water comes back through the valve.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@maddernj - that makes no sense. Are you sure you installed the solenoid valve correctly?


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Could you just clarify why it makes no sense ?

to me it makes sense&#8230;.

I think I installed it correctly, the number 1 side bolted to the coffee pump side and the 2 to the steam valve side.

I was watching the Lelit Insider vids on YouTube


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The vacuum breaker seals when it's under pressure. And that's when the service boiler is under pressure. The brew circuit does not interface with the service boiler circuit, what so ever.

when you lift the lever, it activates the pump and the solenoid links the tank to the brew circuit. When the service boiler demands water - because it's not full - the solenoid then links the water tank to the service boiler circuit.

now, with he boiler fully pressurised, the only way it can be leaking is thet if it's overfilling somehow.

And are you sure it's the vacuum breaker and not the safety valve? But even then&#8230; That's why I think a video would be very helpful.

I think this is one for @DavecUK. Given your information, I have no clue what the reason is.


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for explaining, the valve that leaks is the big collection of nuts on the right.

the black rubber cowl perished when I removed it.

I think the solenoid is fine, I removed the tube from the boiler (one at 6 o'clock) and ran the pump. Nothing came through, when the old token one was in it would pump water through


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@maddernj - also, if you replaced the solenoid valve and the same problem is still there, then you could argue you are most likely barking at the wrong tree.

The fact it got worse is also very strange.

Did you replace it yourself or was it done by a technician. Also, where did you get the advice about replacing the solenoid?

and lastly&#8230;what water do you use? Is the machine scaled up?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

maddernj said:


> Yes exactly that, if I lift the leaver it releases the pressure from the boiler and the water stops coming through the valve. As soon as it close the lever the water comes back through the valve.


 Doesn't make any sense, unless the solenoid is incorrectly installed...which you say it's not.



> My PL62 is almost 3 years old now and has developed a leak at the top of the boiler. It's coming through the Anti Vac valve. I have replaced the 2 way solenoid as that was the original issue, but putting back together the valve is now leaking a lot.


 I am unclear as to exactly why you replaced the solenoid valve (normally they last 10 years+and what the original "issue" was?

It's pretty clear we don't have the whole picture or an accurate history. So my guess would be, replace the vacuum breaker and it will fix the problem. Plus use better water that doesn't scale.


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay, so let me wind back to the start..

I bought the machine from these forums in May 2020...it came from a great chap in the highlands who had upgraded to a Mara X.

The machine was used with Tap water by him, but the water is extremely soft so, nothing untoward there.

I live in the South East, and have been using the machine for 2-3 coffees a day since May 2020.

The 1st issue I noticed was about 6 weeks ago, the aforementioned valve was depositing a lot of steam and the cups on the top of the machine were getting very wet. I opened it up and thought that I just needed to give it a good de-scale (I had been de-scaling every 6 months, and back flushing once a month).

I de-scaled the machine and everything seemed to be back to normal, thinking about it I had noticed that the group head temp was struggling to get above 80 degrees centigrade for a week or 2 (I leave it on permanently)...

The real issues started 2 weeks ago, I came down Friday morning and noticed that I was not getting any pressure out of the group head when making a coffee. I spent the weekend de-scaling again but still could not get it to work. I think started to look online (Lelit Insider pages on YouTube) and found a couple of vids for broken 2 way solenoids. I self diagnosed that this was the issue, stripped the machine down and removed the part, sure enough when I dismantled the solenoid it was stuck open (prob scale). I ordered a new 2 way solenoid and that arrived yesterday,

I replaced the solenoid yesterday and I replaced the anti vac valve (but I think this was unnecessary), but still have the issue where the boiler it to full and spilling water through the valve.

I use filtered water (Quooker Tap) to fill the machine,

I have stripped it down and removed almost everything from the boiler to give it a clean except the probe in the middle (water level probe?)

I checked that the solenoid was fitted correctly by removing the plastic tube from the steam valve that goes into the boiler, when the broken valve was fitted water flowed through when the pump was on, now its dry and the water only comes out through the group head (with the new valve fitted) hence why I think the valve is okay.

Is it just a case of taking more apart and cleaning, as scale has got caught somewhere ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

maddernj said:


> Okay, so let me wind back to the start..
> 
> I bought the machine from these forums in May 2020...it came from a great chap in the highlands who had upgraded to a Mara X.
> 
> ...


 1. We make the assumption tap water was always used and never bottled, so as you say, should be no scale when you purchased the machine May 2020

2. Been using filtered water from the Quooker tap all that time to fill it? I'm assuming you don't use the machine's hot water tap for hot water?

3. Definitely the vacuum breaker, you visually confirmed it and the steam pressure was in the normal range?

4. So we can safely assume the problem was caused by limescale. The group head was struggling because either there was severe calcification, or the HX unit was draining back through any 1 way valve.. Why do you leave the machine on permanently, you should definitely put it on a smart plug, so it's not running at night!

5. No the real issue started 2 months or more ago, it just caused severe problems that got worse. *Does no pressure out of the group mean no brew pressure on the gauge or no water exiting the group?*

*5a. If the solenoid was stuck open to the main boiler, you would have noticed greatly increased steam pressure and probably the safety valve going off* ...unless it was scaled really, really badly. The way to the group would still have been open and water would have come out...if water wasn't exiting the group, then path to the group and or gicleur (jet) etc.. at the top of the group is blocked

6. If the boiler is over filling, this will be down to level detection, probe probably calcified, try removing and cleaning. Often removal with actually cause the scale to fall off, if it's a pull-out steel probe.

7. which filter do you use scale reduction or carbon block. I'm going to guess the carbon block (although the description of the scale control plus doesn't fill me with confidence.









8. probably the one thing you really needed to clean

9. Would seem to confirm boiler is overfilling, if water is not flowing through group, it doesn't mean that path is OK, because the flow might be severely restricted and you have gradually got used to it.

*Diagnosis based on assumptions (don't shoot the messenger, it's based on the information you gave and assumptions I had to make)*

*Heavy scaling has caused these problems*. A very aggressive descale and a manual descale of solenoid valve, plus vacuum breaker and cleaning of the probe..may have solved the problem. Vacuum breaker replacement on a machine that's always on, may well have been necessary as the O'ring in the breaker may have perished (if you have little FKM O'rings that fit, you can just change that for a penny or two, as it's the part that perishes).

The scale is probably in the machine as lumps and a precipitate, I assume it's still clogging things up, open the top of the E61 and check, the jet, the gauze etc.. While you are about it you can take the bottom and middle apart and lubricate the group as well if you have not done that before.

You need to:



Sort out your water, or in just over a year you will be in the same situation again.


Put the machine on a smart plug so it's not on 24x7


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow thanks for the above, that's great...to answer:

1. Correct

2. Yes to fill & No we don't use the hot water

3. Yes normal (1.5bar)

4. Err lazy, I cycle to work and stay in bed as long as possible. So when I wake up I have about 30mins to get out of the door and that includes coffee....waiting for the machine to heat up took too long.

5. No brew pressure

5a. Correct, the steam pressure would go crazy...

6. Thanks, will have a look at this.

7. Scale Control Plus

8 & 9 . Thanks..

Great, thanks for this...its sitting on the side semi torn down so I'll get back to it tonight.

Kind Regards


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@maddernj Clearly the scale control plus either isn't all it's cracked up to be, or you need to change the cartridge more often?


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Genius it's all working, I removed the water depth probe and cleaned it all up. The bit exposed of the plastic sheath was all black and calcified.

I had completely stripped the group head top and bottom a couple of weeks ago when the problem 1st raised its head. I also re greased the cams with molykote 111 at the same time.

anyway it's working perfectly again, I am ecstatic&#8230;with a faulty machine for 2 weeks during the school holidays my wife and I have been climbing the walls !!


----------

